# welche bakterien



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2005)

hallo leute,
ein bekannter von mir arbeitet in einer kläranlage und könnte mir bakterien für lau besorgen.
nur welche bakterien benötige ich genau?
wenn ich auf den etiketten der verkäufer von starterbakterien lese steht nicht genau drauf um welche es sich handelt. es heißt immer nur das die 8-10 wichtigsten bakterienstämme in den produkten wären.

hoffe auf eure hilfe

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephan!



Bau Deinen Teich fertig und gib ihm Zeit, sich zu entickeln. Setzte erst nach und nach Fische dazu, damit nicht gleich ein übermäßiges Angebot an Nährtsoffen entsteht.
Und mit der Zeit werden sich in Deinem Fiter und vor allem im Teich genau die Bakterien ansiedeln, die dein Teich braucht.

Ich würde nichts anderes reinkippen, sondern die Natur machen lassen.....
auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2005)

heißt das im klartext: abwarten und tee trinken?
also nicht reinschütten und warten bis alles von alleine kommt?

cu stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2005)

hallo billiboy,

bin zwar der selben meinung wie jens - aber wenn die tiechen nix kosten kannst du auch ein paar reinschütten - schaden tut`s aufjedenfall auch nicht   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

ich weiss aber immer noch nicht um welche bakterien es sich handelt.
wie heißen denn die verschiedenen tierchen?  
es gibt im kläranlagen bereich so viele kleinstlebewesen die kann und will ich nicht alle in den teich schütten,welchen belastungen ist der teich hauptsächlich ausgesetzt. welche schadstoffe müssen abgebaut werden (mit bakterien).

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

hallo Stephan,
genau,abwarten und tee trinken.bier od __ wein tuts auch  
welche bakterienstämme da rein kommen,wird dir kaum jemand genau sagen können.und was da im klärwerk schwimmt wird auch keiner genau wissen. wie man die dann trennt ist das nächste doch recht aufwändige problem. mach dir also keinen stress mit bakis. die kommen von alleine.
lg eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

dann warte ich halt mal ab.
falls dann was schief geht kann ich ja immer noch was reinschütten.
wäre aber trotzdem hilfreich welche bakterienstämme in filterstarter drin sind, nur für den fall das ich doch welche benötige.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephan


gugst du hier

* defekter Link entfernt *

ich persönlich würde aber auch abwarten .


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

hab ich gegugt und immer noch nicht schlauer, es kann sich doch bei den bakterien nicht nur um nitrobacter und nitrosomonas handeln, wenn auf den behältnissen der starterbakterien 8 oder sogar 10 fach bakterien steht. Oder?????????


gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2005)

*Welche Bakterien soll´n es denn sein !!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
an dieser Diskusion wird ja super deutlich, dass man für Bakterien gutes Geld ausgeben kann und es hilft gaaaaanz sicher !!! Ja, es füllt die Geldbörse des Händlers und beruhigt das Gewissen des ratlosen Teichbesitzers.
So, jetzt aber zur Sache! 
1.  Was sollen Bakterien bewirken ?
     Sie sollen die Inhaltsstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernen   oder umwandeln, die das Algenwachstum begünstigen.
2.   Welche Bakterien soll´n es denn sein ?
     Dafür muß man die Inhaltsstoffe kennen.  Algenbildung, -wachstum und -blüte entsteht dadurch, dass Kohlenstoff (C), Stickstoff in Form von Nitrat (N) und Phosphor (P in Form von Phosphat) aus dem Wasser verbraucht wird. 
Weil diese Inhaltsstoffe bei Trinkwasser, Brunnenwasser oder Dachwasser in stark unterschiedlichen Mengenverhältnissen vorliegen, kann man nach meiner Überzeugung den "Klärprozess" nicht mit irgendwelchen Bakterien bewerkstelligen.
Bakterien aus einer Kläranlage sollte man auf alle Fälle nicht verwenden, denn auf diese Weise holt man sich auch andere Bakterien (z.B. Coli) ins Badewasser, die die Hygiene stark in Frage stellen (gelinde ausgedrückt).
Also Geduld bewahren!  Biologische Prozesse dauern nun mal etwas !!
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2005)

@ all
ich versuch mal die Diskussion am Leben zu halten.
Gerd hat nen Schwimmteich, Stephan hat Kois im Wasser, ich selbst bin stolzer Besitzer eines "Naturteiches". Wir drei haben sicherlich andere Anforderungen an die Wasserqualität. Mich zB. stört eine erhöhte N-Konzentration überhaupt nicht,bei Gerd dürfte es ähnlich sein. Für Stephans Kois wird es da schon enger. Er braucht hauptsächlich Bakis,die die Ausscheidungen seiner Kois abbauen, Gerd legt logischerweise mehr Wert auf hygienische Wasserwerte (Coli uam.) Da bei ihm wohl auch kaum Mulm und N-Ausscheidungen von Fischen anfallen,kann er auf Bakis "verzichten". Drin hat er trotzdem welche,es sei denn,er desinfiziert sein "Badewasser". Für mich sind solche Bakis interessant,die aus dem Mulm wieder Nährstoffe freisetzen,was wiederum für gutes Pflanzenwachstum sorgt.
Bei allen drei wird sich unabhängig von einer Zugabe von "Starter" nach ein,zwei Jahren eine entsprechende Bakterienbesiedlung ergeben. Der Teich ist dann "eingefahren" und wenn er gross genug ist auch "funktionieren".
Alles andere ist für mich Kaffeesatzleserei od. "akademische" Diskussion.
Lg Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2005)

nach reichlicher information in der kläranlage haben die mir versichert das keine colibakterien  drin sind wo sie die tierchen rausholen.

ich weiss aber immer noch nicht wie die anderen bakterien heißen, es gibt doch bestimmt noch andere als nitrobacter oder?

wer kennt sich denn damit aus?

gruß stephan


----------

